# Diesel lol



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Most of you know I can run 3 trains. know I run most of my large trains on top. I put my 472 santa fa long top runs good if I put put it on the lower tracks runs like ???. But I can run any there engine on either tracks. Any thoughts . 
Al diesels . Lol


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

One, it is possessed by an evil demon, hire an exorcist. Two, it prefers the panoramic view only available from the top level, no easy fix. Three, there is less than 100% cleanliness of all the wheels on the engine and all sections of the lower track pieces.
If it is #3 then first, once again, completely clean the wheels and pickups of the engine and all the cars. Second clean a section of problematic track with a solvent and an abrasive. You can even use sandpaper if you want, follow up with the solvent on a clean rag. Get it running on a short section of track before cleaning it all. When I ran those pesky diesels on my layouts with Gilbert track I had to clean all the track every 7 days or every 50 laps around the layout, whichever came first. The steam engines would continue to work fine but not those diesels.
It is essential to clean all the wheels of every car on the layout, then re-clean them about every six months of operation.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok I will but I liked the first 2 option. Lol. 
Al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I like #2 as well. Just run it only on that loop.
I have a similar problem. When my layout was built I sent a dozen engines of assorted types to Miami for testing. Unfortunately I did not send a 342 or 343. It turns out that the pilot slightly hits a surface mount turnout on the high line on the viaduct of Line #3. When that happens it causes the engine to stall, 0-8-0’s are banned from that line. Same problem with the latest run of the SD70ACe’s. I tested a first run of 2012’s, no problem. When the updated SD70ACe’s wer made in 2019 after the layout was built it turns out the pilot steps bump on that same turnout motor. Those three SD70ACe’s are banned from that line. One day I may try fixing the problem by taking a file or grinder to the plastic turnout motor housing.


----------



## HowardH (Sep 18, 2020)

Had a “Well, Duh!” moment when faced with same issue - trains running fine on upper scenic route but not lower one. Realized lower level was where I was making the mess - plastering, spraying adhesives, etc. Also, lower level is where all but a couple of the turnouts are.
As for track cleaning, made a big difference for me when somebody turned me on to this CRC Electronic Cleaner - which I now spray on to whatever I’m rubbing the track with.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Sounds like you have "been there" as well Howard. Once the track is laid level with no kinks and all tight track pin connections it as always the cleanliness of the rail heads. The good thing is that since Gilbert track is not plated it can be attacked with abrasives as much as needed, then clean with the CRC or something similar.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok sounds good guys I will try the crc I usually use 91 percent isopropyl Alcohol.
Al


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

HowardH said:


> Had a “Well, Duh!” moment when faced with same issue - trains running fine on upper scenic route but not lower one. Realized lower level was where I was making the mess - plastering, spraying adhesives, etc. Also, lower level is where all but a couple of the turnouts are.
> As for track cleaning, made a big difference for me when somebody turned me on to this CRC Electronic Cleaner - which I now spray on to whatever I’m rubbing the track with.


I've been using CRC for years, but only the NON-FLAMMABLE version.I also use it to clean loco chassis, works perfectly. It does eat knuckle couplers but not link.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

alaft61ri said:


> Most of you know I can run 3 trains. know I run most of my large trains on top. I put my 472 santa fa long top runs good if I put put it on the lower tracks runs like ???. But I can run any there engine on either tracks. Any thoughts .
> Al diesels . Lol


Send it to me Al, I have a large garbage can that it will fit into,lol!!..Only kidding buddy, you know how I feel about diesels...


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I know lol just weird that some trains run really good then move them to different area not as good the circus is the one I get at home depot but they haven't had it. Lows had a crc red and white plastic safe one at home depot is dark blue can in electrical depot read some people use brake cleaner plastic safe crc haven't found that yet.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Meant crc


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

alaft61ri said:


> Meant crc


I think, and I'm probably wrong, but I believe the plastic-safe stuff is flammable..The non-flammable stuff will eat knuckle couplers, but I'm careful where I use it.. I too have a few problems with a certain loop, as some trains don't like to run in a certain direction, and to top it all of, my 30b is giving me problems, so I don't know if my repair was good or bad, or is it my tranny. Luckily, I have 3 loops with other trannys so I can eliminate the tranny issue.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Not sure I will ck tonight I think it's non flamable brain starting to seep don't like getting old.lol


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

If you are manually cleaning track with a cloth it does not matter if the cleaner is flammable. It will be wiped of and evaporate before trains are run. Do not use it on the pads of track cleaning cars or in the tank of a reservoir style cleaning car. Do not spray it on a commutator of a powered engine.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> If you are manually cleaning track with a cloth it does not matter if the cleaner is flammable. It will be wiped of and evaporate before trains are run. Do not use it on the pads of track cleaning cars or in the tank of a reservoir style cleaning car. Do not spray it on a commutator of a powered engine.


It's the fumes I was referring to, pilot lights, etc.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Well ck u were right flyernut it is flammable and amflyer I do clean track by hand. So I cleaned the track good and the devil diesel still does halfway and stop so it will stay on the upper layout.lol.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Have you tried turning it around and running the engine the other direction on the lower level? See if it stops at the same point.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Yes same thing it's the devil. Lol


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

If it stops at the same point going both ways then it is the track. To me it suggests a couple of bad track joints (pins) or an uneven spot in the track. Stopping the same place in both directions rules out a bad solder connection on the internal wires between the power trucks and reverse unit.
I showed some pictures of trains running on a loop of track on my office floor. There were two places some engines would stall. In frustration I disassembled all the track, put a small amount of conductive grease on each track connector and reassembled the loop of track. All engines then ran perfectly.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok just can't figure why other trains will run fine. 
Thanks I will try it.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Or just keep that diesel on the upper level.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Iam going to go threw it and ck out everything in side . Gluten for punishment. Lol


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Went threw it still had same issue still even on upper track so what I did I swapped out truck chassis put it together. Placed it on upper track ran great so I think I cured the evil diesel I will try lower after. Lol


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Oh forgot to mention the original chassis had 2 pul-mor wheels in back. Not if that was the problem.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ran the 472 diesel on lower track ran good l will put shell on tomorrow making 4 bushing for shell who ever had it striped most of the holes made 3 today at work. They work fine .


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Put shell back on the posest 472 diesel ran good on lower and upper. So far . Lol


----------

